# Do pleco's eat fish heads or just suck



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

someone told me that my pleco will eat the fish heads out of the bottom of the tank but after my P's killed a goldfish all he would do is suck on the head...

unfortunately my pleco died in a sand experiment ....poor little guy


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i think they eat the slime coat off the fish head, or bacteria maybe...
but who knows they may be biting flesh too


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

plecos will eat just about anything especially if hungry. They will definatly suck the eyeballs out for sure :







:


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah mine would always suck on the leftover food. Mine had a hankering for shrimp too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My pleco's are suckers for meat as well, and they are not picky... Feeder remains, shrimp, semi-alive feeders, chicken, beefheart: it doesn't matter, they'll eat just about anything they find. The can't eat entire fish heads, but they'll strip all the meat from the bones.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my pleco does the same i even bought it some plec pellets but it prefers fish heads now but he does not finish them of my piraya gets to them first
dixon


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

My common plec eats anything thats dormant in the tank also is putting up a good defence with my Rhom


----------

